# symptoms stopped



## pinkgem100

Hi 

I am 6 weeks + 3 days pregnant and as off yesterday my symptoms seem to have stopped. am i worrying about nothing??? i did have an early scan last Thurs which was at 5+6 and saw heartbeat. im so confused. 

xx


----------



## Mummy2Asher

hey, ive worried about this loads but found out symptoms come and go. the last 2 weeks ive had nothing and then on friday i had constantly felt sick, dizzy and had sore boobs.
they realy do come and go, some days my boobs are huge others they are back to being small.
xxxx


----------



## Iris

-


----------



## im_mi

its normal for symptoms to wax and wane, hon, and some people dont even get them that bad. if you're worried, why not request a quantitative HCG test? :hugs:


----------



## lizzieboo88

hello im new to this , i am 8 weeks today after 2 m/c this will be my frist baby , i have had sore boobs the past couple of weeks and yesterday they seemed to have gone the feel normal again , still felling sick and very tired i am sooo worried as i think it may be happening again, my scan isnt till the 5th of march , so long way to wait, is it normal for it to stop i no the last time it all stopped and i started to bleed :(


----------



## bky

Symptoms coming and going doesn't really mean anything. Not to scare anyone, but with my MMC I still had symptoms (MS soreness etc) 5 weeks after the baby had died.


----------



## MrsGlitz

The only early pregnancy symptoms I had this time was sore boobs, which came and went, came back and went etc etc. I understand the anxiety over lack of symptoms. They do come and go for a lot of people. :hugs:


----------



## pinkgem100

thanks everyone, just a bit worried yesterday as when i was last pregnant i had symptoms from day 1 with no sign of easing off and yesterday they just stopped. However they are back today and twice as worse!!


----------



## Racky2010

Hi,

I am just over 5 weeks pregnant after 2 previous miscarriages and I am worrying myself sick that it is going to happen again. Last week I had really heavy boobs and just 'felt' pregnant. I also had period cramping at night and a really achy back. Now I only seem to have the milky taste in my mouth and slightly heavy boobs. I am on Cyclogen pessaries and just so worried this could be delaying the 'inevitable'. Help!
x


----------



## meggabear

I'm worried over the very same thing, if Im not sick or achy I worry greatly. I had an mmc april 1 09 and i too am very afraid that no symptoms means no baby :( but alot in here gives me some hope, if only i could ask my body what was up :)


----------



## Amos2009

MrsGlitz said:


> The only early pregnancy symptoms I had this time was sore boobs, which came and went, came back and went etc etc. I understand the anxiety over lack of symptoms. They do come and go for a lot of people. :hugs:

MrsGlitz- did you ever feel any pulling/stretching/cramping in your other pregnancy? And did you this time? Just curious if anyone had those symptoms in one pregnancy but not the other and everything was ok?

Megga- I am right there with ya sweetie


----------

